
CodeMirror 6 Enters Beta - leeoniya
https://marijnhaverbeke.nl/blog/codemirror-6-beta.html
======
leeoniya
i, for one, will try porting my custom Sublime syntax theme and see how many
tokens are missing (hopefully very few) and how well a single theme works
across multiple languages in terms of consistency.

